# Weekly competition 2011-35



## Mike Hughey (Aug 26, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 U2 F' R' F' U R' U2 R' U'
*2. *R F2 U2 R' U R2 F2
*3. *F' R2 F U' R F2 R F' U
*4. *U F2 U R2 F U R F2 R U'
*5. *F' R F U' F2 U2 R2 F' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *F' L' B L' R' D U F' L2 U2 L' B F2 D2 F R' D2 F
*2. *U B L2 R' D' F' R B D' F' L F D2 U2 B' F' U R2
*3. *B D2 R' B F' D' R U' B F' R U L2 U' R' U2 R2 F'
*4. *F' U2 F2 L U L2 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 F' R' B2 L' B2 U'
*5. *B2 U' F2 D' F D' U F2 U2 L' F R2 U2 L2 D' U2 R' U

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 Rw F' Uw' U2 L Rw R2 B2 L2 Rw Uw U' R2 F' Uw2 L2 B R' D2 Fw' U2 R Fw' L D2 U2 Rw2 R' F D2 Uw U2 F D' B2 R' B' D' Uw2
*2. *Fw2 R2 U Fw' R D' Uw U' R2 B' Fw2 Rw R2 B' L' Uw2 Rw' B L D2 R D2 R Fw U' L' F R2 F2 R B2 L U2 B2 Fw2 F' Rw' B' Fw2 F'
*3. *Rw2 Fw2 F2 Uw' R' Uw L' B R2 U Rw' R2 D Uw' R2 B' D' Uw Fw2 R' Fw L Rw' F L' B Fw F D' Fw2 Rw Fw L2 Uw B U' Fw' D2 L2 R'
*4. *R F' R' U' R Uw B2 Fw' D B' Rw' D R Uw R D Fw F' U Fw' L2 Rw U L2 R D' U L' F2 L R2 B Fw L' B2 Rw2 B2 Fw U2 R
*5. *Uw Rw R' Fw2 U' R' Fw2 U2 Rw' R' Uw R F Uw2 Fw2 D' Uw' F' Rw2 R2 D U2 B D' Uw2 U2 B' D2 U2 R' Fw F Rw2 D' U Rw' D U2 Rw B

*5x5x5*
*1. *U2 Fw2 Rw' Dw Uw U2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw' Dw2 F' R' Fw2 Lw' Rw2 U2 L R B Bw' F L R2 B Bw2 Uw B Fw2 U2 B' Dw' L2 Uw' U2 Bw Dw' Rw Uw' Rw D2 B F2 R' D2 U2 F2 Dw Uw' Rw2 Uw U' Lw' D R' Uw2 U2 L' Dw2 B' L
*2. *D B' Bw Lw D Lw Rw Uw' Fw R' Fw2 D' Uw' L2 B2 Lw F2 Rw Dw2 L2 Bw2 Lw Uw L' Lw2 Bw2 D2 L' Uw B L D2 Dw' L2 Rw2 R' Dw B Bw2 D' F' R' Dw' Lw' Bw F' Lw2 Dw Uw' R2 Dw Rw R2 F' D L2 Rw U' Rw' Fw2
*3. *L Rw2 Fw2 Dw' Bw2 Uw U Bw' Fw2 Uw2 B2 Lw Bw F L' D' Uw' L Bw2 F2 U' B D B2 Bw' L' Lw Bw Fw' Lw R2 Fw D Dw' Uw2 R2 B2 Dw' B' Fw' Dw Bw Uw' Rw D' L' Lw' Dw Fw Uw2 R U2 Bw' L Uw' U Rw R' U2 B
*4. *Fw Dw Uw U2 Rw' Fw2 Rw2 R B' Rw2 Uw' Lw2 F2 Dw2 F L Rw2 B2 Bw' Fw' L2 Lw' Rw2 R' Dw Uw' L' R' Fw2 Uw U' L Bw2 R U' Rw' Dw U F' U2 B D U Rw2 D U2 B' Fw Lw2 R2 D2 Dw2 U2 L Bw L Dw Fw D' Uw'
*5. *Bw2 Fw Rw2 Dw2 L' Lw Dw2 U' Lw Fw' F2 U B Uw2 F2 Uw B Fw' U2 Rw' F2 Dw2 Rw' Dw2 Uw Rw' R Fw' D2 R' Bw' Uw2 Fw2 L2 B2 Fw' F' L2 Rw2 Dw' R Dw B' Lw2 Rw2 F2 U2 Bw D' F2 L Lw D2 L B2 L' Lw2 Bw' L2 B2

*6x6x6*
*1. *F' 2R D2 2D2 U' 2L D 2L' 3U2 2F 2L2 2R 3F2 D' 2U 2R2 D2 2U 3R2 D 2B 2L2 2R R U' F D U' 2R 2F' L2 2F' 2D 3U B U' 2L' 3R2 2D' B' D2 2D2 2L2 2R2 3U' F 2D' 3F2 U F 2D2 B 2F2 2D2 3U F2 2D2 L' 2D2 2U B 3U' 2L2 2F 2R' B 2F 2L2 2B2 2D 3U' B R 2U 2L' F' L U2 2F' 3R2
*2. *D' 3U2 3R' R 3F2 L2 2U' F2 L' D2 F 2L2 3R' 3U' B' 2R2 R B 3F 3U' U2 2R 2D B2 U' 2L' 2R' D' 2F R 3F' D R2 3F' 3R2 3U 2B 2F2 D 3U2 3R' 2R' B' 3F' 2D2 B 2F2 R' D' 3U2 3R D B D' 2L' 2D U 2F2 3R' D' 2B' 2R2 B2 3F' D 2B' 3F' F L 2R' 2F F' L' U R2 2D 2R' R2 2F 3R
*3. *2U2 R2 2B 3F' F2 2D L2 F2 D 2L' 3F 2F' 2U' 2F2 3R2 R 2D2 U 3F2 2L 2B' 2R D 3U2 3F' 3R' 3U2 2U2 B U2 B2 3F' 2R2 D B 3F2 2D2 B 3U 2B 2D' 3F' L' R 2F' D 2U2 3F' D2 2L 2D2 2L 2U2 U 2B2 2R 2B 3F' 3R' 2U' U' 2L 2U B2 3F2 2R' F' L2 3R' R' D' 3F2 2L' U' 2R2 D' 3R' 3F2 2L2 D'
*4. *2B2 3F2 2R2 2D2 3F R' 3F2 2L 2R2 2B' 3F D2 2R2 2D' U2 F 2L 3R' 2R2 2F' 2L2 R' 2B 2F2 L' 2R 2B' 2L' D2 3R 3F D2 2F2 F' 3R' D 2B L' 2R' B2 3F' 2U 3F' 2L D 2D 2U U' F2 2U 3R' 3U 2B F' D' 2U 2L B' 2L2 2B2 2R' U' 2B2 3F 2F F D' 2R 2D2 U 3F2 L2 2L R' 3F 2D 2R2 D' 2B 2F2
*5. *3F 3U U' 2L' 3U' 2F 2L 2U 2F2 3U' B 3F 3U' 2U R2 U2 2F' R D' 2D2 U' B' 2B2 U 3R2 2D2 3F' F 2D B 2B' L' 2B 2L2 R U 3R2 R2 2F' L' 2D' 2B2 3R2 3U 2B 3F 2F2 U' B 3F 2F2 3U' L 2F2 2U2 L 2F2 2D B' 2F 2U2 2L 3R 2B' 3R B 3R2 B 2R2 F2 3U' R' 2F2 D L2 R 2U2 U' B' 3U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3D2 B' 3L2 R 3U2 2B2 3R2 D' 3D2 3L' 2B2 3F2 3L2 2R' 2U2 B' 2L' 2R' D2 U' 2B 2L D2 3D 2U U2 3B' U2 B' 3L 2D 2B 3U L' 3D 2B' 2F2 D B2 2B' 2L' 2D2 2L 2D2 2L 2B 3L' 3B' F 2D' 2U2 2R' 2B2 2F2 2D' 3D2 2R2 2F2 3D2 2R' U' 2L2 3D 2U 3F U' B 3B' L2 B 2U' 3R' 2B2 3B' F2 3U2 3F' 2D2 3U 3B 3U2 U2 2L2 2F2 D2 3D' 3U L' 3R' 2R2 F2 2U2 3R' 2F2 3U2 2B D U F 3U2
*2. *3F' 3D2 3U2 3B D 3R 2U F D 2D2 2F2 3R' 3F' 2F' 3R' U' 2L 3F 3D F' 3D 3F' 2F L' 3R2 2U2 3R 2B 3U 3L' 2D2 R U 3R2 2B' F' 3R2 2F F2 2R 3B R' 3B' 3F 2R' 3U U' R2 3B2 3F2 R2 B 3B2 F 3R 2R' 2B D2 3B2 2L2 2F' 3L 2F' 3D2 3U2 3L' B' 2U2 2L' 2U 2L 3R' 2R' R' 3D 2R2 3F2 3U' B2 3F2 F' D2 2B 3L' R2 3F 2F2 D 3U 2B' 2D 2L F' 3D L' 2D2 B 3U2 3B' F2
*3. *L' 2L2 D' 2D2 B' 3B2 2F 2D' L 3B2 3L' 3D2 U' 3L2 2F2 2R U' L2 2R' D' 3U2 3F F' 2D 3L' 2B L 2R D 2U 2B2 3F2 2D' 3F 3R2 3U2 B' 3B' 2U 2F' 2D' 2U U2 3F2 F2 2U 2F' U2 3R 2U' U2 2B2 3U' L B2 L' D2 F' 3R2 3D' L' 2L2 R' 3F' U 2B 3B 2D2 3D2 2L2 3D 3B2 3L' 3U' 2U 2L2 F' U' 2R' B2 R D2 B L2 D2 2L 2U R2 2F' 3D F 3D2 3F2 F2 R 2U' U B F2 R'
*4. *3B' 2D 2L 2U 3F2 2D2 3F2 2F' 2D2 2B2 2F' 2R' 3F' D' 3R' D2 3U2 3L 2D' U 2L 2U' 2L' 2R2 2F' 2L2 2R' R' 2B 2D2 L 3L2 2R2 2U2 3R U B2 3L' 2U 3F 3U' B 3B R B 3B 2L2 B2 2F F' 3U' 2U' 3B' 3U R' 2B 3L2 2F 2L' 3L R' 2F2 3L' 3R' 2R' D2 2L 2R D2 2U' 3F F2 R2 2B 2F 3D2 F' 3R 2U2 B' 3B2 D 2U 3B2 F2 D' R' B' R 2D2 3U 2U2 B2 2R2 D 3F' U 3F2 3L' B2
*5. *3D2 3B 3R2 2B' 3B 3F2 D2 2D' 3B 3D U2 L2 2F' 2U2 2B' L2 D 3F2 L2 2L 2R' 2B' 3D2 3B' L' 3U 3L' 3R2 B2 2B2 R' D 3B L 2R2 2F F' 2R' 2D 3U' 2L' R2 D 3L 3U' F2 3D' 2B' 3R2 D 3L' F2 R 2B 3B2 F' D2 2U' U2 2L' 2B 2L' F' 2U 2B' L 2L 3L 3R 2B2 3B' 3L' 2B 3F' 2F2 F 3R2 2R' 2F2 2L' D 2L D' 3F L2 3F 2F' 2L' 3L 2D2 U' 3R' B 2B' F' 3R' 2R' U2 R 3U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R' U2 F' U R U2 R2 F2
*2. *U2 R2 F2 R F' R' F U R' U'
*3. *R F R' U R2 U R2 U' F U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D B D U2 R2 D2 L2 B R' D' L' R' B2 R' U' F2 L2
*2. *B' F U' B D' U F2 R2 U2 B R U B D B2 R B2 F2
*3. *L' U2 B U2 F2 L' R2 B U F U2 R F2 U2 F R2 D' R2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B Fw2 F2 D2 L Rw' R2 D' U2 B D B2 Fw' Rw' Fw2 Rw D Rw R Fw2 L2 Rw2 R' Uw' F Uw2 L' Uw U2 Fw' F U' L2 Rw' R' U2 L B' R Fw'
*2. *R' Fw D U B2 F' Uw' L2 Rw2 Uw' U L Fw2 D Uw' B' F' D' F' Rw' U2 B Fw' L' Rw' R' Fw2 R U' Rw' R' D' R2 D' R F' L' F' R' U2
*3. *D' Uw F U' B' F Rw' Fw2 Uw' Rw' U' Fw2 F D2 F2 L' U' L' Fw2 L R2 Uw' U2 B' Uw U L2 Uw2 Fw2 R D' U Fw' F' Uw B D2 Uw' Fw' Rw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U Fw' F2 U' Lw Fw' F D' Fw' Dw Uw2 U2 F' D Rw' Bw' Dw' Fw Rw2 Fw Dw2 Lw2 R U' Fw U L' Lw2 R' Uw2 Bw Fw' Dw' R' Dw' Uw B2 Bw' D U2 L2 R2 Fw D' Uw2 Bw2 L' R Fw' D2 L Rw2 R' D' R Dw' Uw2 U' Fw Uw
*2. *Bw2 Fw2 L' R Uw U2 Lw Bw' D Dw' B2 Dw2 Lw Dw' Uw' Fw' Dw Lw Rw' R2 D2 U Bw' Lw' Rw' Bw' F2 L Rw R' F Lw Dw' R Fw Dw' B' Uw Fw Uw2 B' D Dw' Uw2 U Rw R2 Uw Bw R Dw2 Uw' U' Lw' Dw2 U2 B2 L2 R Dw
*3. *D' Dw Uw' U Lw' Fw' Uw' B' Fw2 D Bw2 Uw Bw2 D U2 R' U' F' R2 D Dw' L' R B2 Bw' F2 U' F2 Rw Bw Fw' Dw' L' B Dw' F' Uw2 Rw B2 Lw' R' Bw' Rw2 B2 Uw2 U2 F2 Lw Rw Bw' Lw2 D' U B' Dw2 Uw B Bw' Uw' F'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2U B2 D' B2 3F' F' 3U2 B L D 3U' R' F2 D' L' B' F 2L' D 3U' R2 U' B2 3R D2 3U' 2B 2R' 3F2 2F2 3R 2D' B 2B2 2L 3R' R2 D' 2L2 2U U L 3R' 2R 3F2 L' R D2 B 2D2 3F' 2L' 3R2 D' 2U2 R2 3F' 2L 3R2 2R2 R2 3F' R' B' 2D' 2U2 U' 3F' 2L 2R2 3F' U2 R U2 3R F' 2U' B2 D2 3U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2R 2B 2L2 3R 2B L 3U2 L' D' 3D' U' 3R2 U 3B 3R2 2F' U' 3B' 3R2 U2 B' 3B2 F2 3R' D' U2 3B 3D U2 2R' 2B2 3F' 2F F 3U2 2F 2L2 R2 2B' 3U 3B' R2 3F 2L' D 2D2 U2 3L2 D' 2D2 3U' 2U U 3R' 3U' 2B' 3L 3R2 R 2U' U2 3R2 R 3D' U2 3B' F2 2U B 2D' U2 3R' U2 3L U 2B' 3B2 3F2 2F2 2U2 2L2 2R' D' U F 3D2 2L 2R 3F 2L 2R2 3F L' 2L 3R2 3D' B 3B2 3F2 2L

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 F2 D2 B R D' R B D' L' F2 U2 L F L R' F
*2. *B2 R' U R2 U B' R2 U2 R2 D2 F L D2 L B' D L'
*3. *D L F D2 U B2 F' D' L' R' U' R F U2 R' B2 F R'
*4. *U2 B2 F2 D R D2 F' L R U F' U2 R' B L' F2 L2 R'
*5. *D2 L2 U R' B' L2 F' D' R D' U L' R' D' R U' L U
*6. *D2 U' F' R' U2 L F2 L U' F U F D' F2 D2 F L'
*7. *B F' L' B F2 R' D' B2 U B L2 D2 R' B' U B2 L2 R2
*8. *D2 R B' D2 F2 D' F2 L R D' L' B' R' F D2 U' R2 D
*9. *F2 D B D R' F2 D' L2 D2 B L' U' B2 R U2 B F2 R'
*10. *D2 R F D2 B' R F U2 B' L2 U' F' D2 L2 D R' F R2
*11. *B2 L2 D R' B' D L' R2 B2 D' U L B' D' R' B' F' R
*12. *D2 B U' R U F L F L B' L2 F2 U F' D L2 F2 U2
*13. *F2 R D2 B L D F' L2 B2 R B2 F' R' D' F D' B
*14. *F2 D' R B' D L2 R' D' U L' B2 L2 U2 R B U L2 U'
*15. *U2 F2 L2 U R2 B' R' B U2 B2 F2 L2 R F' R D2 U B R2
*16. *B L' F' U2 B U R2 D2 B2 R2 D L B R2 B2 F L U2
*17. *B' F2 D R' F' U' R U' F2 D' F2 U L2 U F' U' F2 R'
*18. *D2 R2 U2 L2 F' D2 R' D' L2 F U2 R2 D2 B' R D' U
*19. *L' F R2 B' R2 U2 L2 F U R' D' U L R2 B' U' F U2
*20. *F2 R2 D R B2 F L2 R D F U F2 D2 L' U' F' L2 R'
*21. *D R2 F U2 F2 U' B2 L2 B U' B R2 F2 R F' L D2
*22. *R U2 F L2 R D L' R F' U R' F2 U2 R2 B L2 B
*23. *L2 R' D' B R2 U2 R' D U' R2 U F L2 F2 L U2 F2 U'
*24. *B2 F2 D' B' U2 R U' L2 D F2 L B' F U2 R2 D' B' U'
*25. *B2 L' U2 F' R2 U2 F2 L2 F' D2 L' B2 F U F L R2 U

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R' U' R2 D2 F2 U L2 U2 B' U B' D2 B' U2 L' F2 U R2
*2. *F2 U F' D2 R F' L R F' D F' U' F2 D2 B' F' R2 U
*3. *F' U' R' U2 F' D' F R U' B2 U B2 D R2 D' L2 F'
*4. *F2 R D2 U B' F' U F2 R' B U L U2 B' L' B2 F U
*5. *R2 U2 L2 R2 F D2 U L' D2 U2 L' B' F' R2 D F L' R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U' B2 F' L2 B L R D F' U2 F2 D F R2 D2 F2 D U2
*2. *R2 U2 F D2 L2 F2 L B2 D' R2 B2 R U' L U' F R2 U'
*3. *D B2 U L' D B D L F' L F2 L D' R B2 F2 R U
*4. *L U F2 R' U' B L2 D B U F2 U' L2 F' L2 R' B D'
*5. *B' D2 B' L' R B L' U2 F2 R' B2 U' L2 R D2 L D L

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F' L R F L B U F' U F' L D' L' B2 F2 L R2 B2
*2. *B' D U B F L U F2 D' U' B D F2 D L' B F
*3. *F' D2 F' U' L2 B2 F' L2 F' D2 U L B' L2 F D' F'
*4. *R2 B F U' F2 R2 F2 D' B D B' R' D B2 D2 U F' U'
*5. *F2 R F D B2 D B2 L' R2 D' U L2 U L D2 B L' U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D' U B' F2 L F' U2 F2 D L R' B2 D2 U' F' U R U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R U2 F' U R F2 U' R2 U2
*3. *F' R2 U R' U2 L' U' B' L2 R' D F2 U2 F' R' B' F U'
*4. *Rw2 R Uw2 U F R Fw2 Rw2 Fw L' Rw R2 U L Fw' Uw2 U' Fw2 F R' Fw Uw2 Fw2 Uw' R Fw2 U' Fw' Rw2 R' Uw U' L B' Fw' F D' Rw' Fw Rw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' F2 U F R2 F R' F' R2
*3. *D2 U2 L F' R D' U' F' L' D2 L F L' F' L F2 R' U'
*4. *L' Rw Uw' Rw D2 L2 Uw U B L' Rw2 R2 Fw2 Uw Rw B2 D' Uw U R2 D Uw Rw B2 Fw2 Rw' U' B2 D2 Uw' F' R D2 U2 F D Uw R' B Rw2
*5. *Uw L2 Lw2 B Bw' Dw' L' Fw2 Lw' Fw' F2 Lw Uw2 Bw2 Dw B2 Lw2 Rw' U B2 Bw Rw' B' Bw2 F2 R' U F2 L Lw2 Rw R' Fw' D Rw2 R2 Fw2 Rw' Bw' F' Lw2 Dw2 L Lw D Bw Fw2 L' Lw Fw' Dw Uw' Fw2 Dw Fw L2 U Bw' Fw' L'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-3,d=-2 / dUdU u=4,d=-1 / ddUU u=-2,d=4 / UdUd u=0,d=2 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=4 / ddUd
*2. *UUdd u=4,d=5 / dUdU u=5,d=0 / ddUU u=-4,d=-4 / UdUd u=6,d=4 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-5 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=5 / dUdU u=6,d=1 / ddUU u=2,d=-2 / UdUd u=1,d=-2 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=3 / dddd
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=1 / dUdU u=1,d=0 / ddUU u=2,d=-4 / UdUd u=-3,d=-2 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=3 / dddd
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=6 / dUdU u=-3,d=-4 / ddUU u=0,d=4 / UdUd u=3,d=0 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=0 / UUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' L B' U' L' U L' R' l' r
*2. *R' L' B R' L' U B' R r' u'
*3. *U' R' L' R U' L R' U' l r b u'
*4. *R L' R' U' B L U' B l' b' u
*5. *U L' B R' U R L' U' l' r u

*Square-1*
*1. *(4,0) (0,6) (0,5) (3,3) (-2,1) (-4,4) (-2,4) (6,4) (4,0) (-2,5) (2,0) (6,1) (0,2) (2,0) (6,4) (-1,4) (0,0)
*2. *(0,-3) (6,0) (3,0) (-2,3) (0,2) (0,2) (-1,4) (0,5) (3,0) (4,0) (4,0) (-1,2) (6,1) (5,0) (3,3) (0,4) (6,5)
*3. *(0,6) (0,6) (3,3) (6,3) (0,3) (6,0) (-3,3) (5,3) (-5,2) (2,0) (-5,4) (-4,0) (0,4) (4,2) (0,3) (5,3)
*4. *(0,6) (0,6) (3,0) (0,4) (-3,5) (0,3) (3,5) (0,1) (0,1) (-1,4) (1,0) (0,1) (5,1) (-1,0) (6,0) (0,4) (0,4) (0,4)
*5. *(0,6) (6,0) (-3,0) (3,3) (6,0) (6,3) (6,5) (3,1) (0,1) (-3,0) (3,0) (3,2) (0,2) (0,1) (0,3) (0,2) (0,4) (4,0) (0,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *L' F' R' L F' B' L F' R' B R' F R' B R' B F R L R' F' R B F' R'
*2. *F' R L' R B L F' B' L R' F L B F B' F' R' F' B R L' F L' F R'
*3. *F R' F L F' L' F' R L' F' B' R' L' B L B R' F B' R' L' F' R' B' L'
*4. *L' F B' R' B' L' F L' F' L' B' L' F L' B' R B R' L' B L' F L' R B'
*5. *R B' L' F' R' F R' B' R L' B' R F L B L' R F L B F' R' B F' B


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 27, 2011)

3x3x3: 20.23, (16.70), 18.97, (21.36), 18.17 = 19.12
5x5x5: 2:13.64, (2:23.20), 2:13.81, 2:17.17, (2:08.60) = 2:14.87 

3x3x3 BLD: 2:39.59, 2:46.13, 3:36.77 = 2:39.59 
_1st: flipped edges all over the place!
2nd: seemed routine, but great result for me
3rd: recall pause for about 20 seconds
Great to get them all. Hopefully I can do this well in competition tomorrow_

Edit: 4:08.xx success in competition after a 3:47 DNF


----------



## Thunderbolt (Aug 27, 2011)

2x2: 5.04, 5.29, 6.80, 7.17, 5.27= 5.79
3x3: 20.47, 24.00, 19.97, 23.50, 23.33=22.43
Pyraminx: 15.48, 15.07, 10.44, 24.03, 17.10=15.88
Sq-1: 39.68, 36.73, 1:24.72, 39.64, 54.41=44.57
2x2-3x3-4x4 relay: 2:22.14
Megaminx: 3:01.88, 3:19.88, 3:33.86, 3:21.85, 3:15.19= 3:18.97
4x4: 1:41.70, 1:31.71, 1:50.44, 1:41.45, 1:35.69=1:39.62


----------



## irontwig (Aug 27, 2011)

FMC: 29 moves



Spoiler



B L F' R' D2 B2 U F U' B2 U' F' D2 F R D' R' B D' L' D R D' L D' R' B' D B2

B L F' [Square+2 pairs]
R' U D2 F.U2 F' D2 F [2x2x3]
R D' R' [Pseudo F2L-1]
B R : D2 R' B' D B2 [Leaving four corners]

Insert at dot: F' U' B2 U F U' B2 U (Five moves cancel)
Insert at colon: R' D' L' D R D' L D (Three moves cancel)

Same as last week; mediocre skeleton saved by better than average insertions.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 27, 2011)

*2x2*: 6.97, 8.46, (3.53), (9.22), 7.18 ~ *Avg:* 7.54
*3x3*: 24.75, 22.28, (28.22), 23.80, (20.80) ~ *Avg:* 23.61
*4x4*: (1:40.00), 1:51.11, 1:53.90, (1:58.25), 1:48.84 ~ *Avg:* 1:51.28
*5x5*: 4:11.63, (3:33.05), 3:48.83, 3:41.78, (4:17.28) ~ *Avg:* 3:54.08
*6x6*: 7:08.55, (8:25.53), 7:23.61, (6:31.38), 7:43.81 ~ *Avg:* 7:25.32 ~ Single is PB
*7x7*: (14:40.67), 13:06.87, 14:17.93, 13:57.05, (13:04.53) ~ *Avg:* 13:47.28
*2BLD*: 1:38.58, DNF(1:40.61), 1:00.63
*3BLD*: DNF(4:49.87 ~ 2FlippedEdges), 4:11.09, DNF(4:07.15 ~ Scrambled) ~ Moar Practice...
*4BLD*: DNF(17:23.26 ~ 4Centres 13Edges), DNF(23:46.17 ~ 5Edges)
*5BLD*: DNF(1:03:24.57 ~ 9Centres 4Midges 9Wings)


----------



## RussianWhiteBoi (Aug 28, 2011)

2x2: 7.00


Spoiler



(8.26)(5.00)(7.72)(8.19)(5.08)


3x3: 18.39


Spoiler



(19.01)(20.68)(17.31)(18.85)(15.95)


4x4: 1:32.09


Spoiler



(1:49.53)(1:24.84)(1:35.95)(1:35.48)(1:18.94)


5x5: 2:29.25


Spoiler



(2:33.74+2)(2:28.34)(2:23.66)(2:04.59)(2:42.97)


7x7: 7:44.84


Spoiler



(7:23.36)(8:11.68)(7:59.65)(7:51.52)(7:16.43)


3x3BLD: DNF


Spoiler



(DNF)(DNF)(DNF)


3x3OH: 51.73


Spoiler



(52.89)(47.44)(54.86)(47.23)(1:00.20)


2-4relay: 2:25.14

2-5 relay: 4:17.26

pyraminx: 15.82


Spoiler



(DNF)(13.72)(17.80)(14.86)(14.81)


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 28, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.49 3.20 2.56 (5.25) (1.65) => 3.41
Comment: Easiest scrambles ever. 

*3x3:* 12.05 14.75 (15.03) 12.42 (11.49) => 13.07

*4x4:* (51.17) (1:01.68) 58.54 53.62 56.51 => 56.23

*5x5:* 2:00.53 1:54.67 (1:52.44) (2:04.12) 1:59.10 => 1:58.10

*2x2 BLD:* DNF DNF 8.93 => 8.93
Comment: Lots of easy 2x2 scrambles lately 

*3x3 OH:* (49.30) 28.16 26.98 (25.66) 32.03 => 29.06

*3x3 MTS:* 1:13.56 1:15.23 1:10.88 (1:25.70) (1:08.17) => 1:13.22

*2-4 Relay:* 1:12.86

*2-5 Relay:* 3:19.90

*Magic:* 1.22 (1.71) 1.22 (1.12) 1.16 => 1.20

*Master Magic:* (2.57), 2.66 (7.00) 2.62 2.63 => 2.64

*Clock:* 13.20 (13.87) (12.69) 13.46 12.89 => 13.18

*Pyraminx:* 6.44 5.66 (15.37) 7.14 (5.18) => 6.41

*Megaminx:* 1:57.67 (1:37.96) 1:47.19 1:52.70 (2:06.68) => 1:52.52

*Square-1:* 33.09 (29.54) (50.25) 33.38 42.58 => 36.35


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 28, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.43, 5.14, 3.60, 5.10, 1.67 = *4.37*
*3x3:* 13.53, 11.02, 10.97, 11.99, 11.48 = *11.50*
*3x3OH :* 21.74, 24.03, 18.56, 16.81, 18.58 =* 19.63*
*Megaminx:* 1:39.22, 1:28.34, 1:21.16, 1:39.81, 1:28.94 = *1:32.17*
*Pyraminx:* 6.56, 5.55, 6.28, 5.79, 8.02 = *6.21*
*Square 1 : *21.97, 17.27, 28.13, 14.18, 17.31 = *18.85*


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 28, 2011)

*2x2:* 8.05, 4.60, 7.46, (10.78), (3.99) ==>> 6.70
*3x3:* 18.78, (34.59), (15.41), 20.02, 18.81 ==>> 19.20
*4x4:* 1:55.86, 1:59.71, (2:22.65), (1:41.87), 2:01.74 ==>> 1:59.11
*7x7:* (7:55.52), 8:06.96, (8:33.29), 8:18.50, 8:12.93 ==>> 8:12.79
*Pyraminx:* 12.36, (12.14), 15.59, (17.80), 17.22 ==>> 15.05
*3BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF ==>> DNF
_First solve was close but I must have made a d' or d somewhere because the edges were one slot over. Second solve was horrible, messed up on set-up move. Third solve I could have sworn I had it, but I messed up 2 corners and 2 edges. Shoot._
*234 Relay:* 2:21.71
*FMC:* 56 moves


Spoiler



2x2x2: D' F' U' L B R (6/6)
2x2x3: L' F' L F R' U R U' (8/14)
3rd Slot: B L U B' U' B' L B (8/22)
F2L: L' U' L' U L B' U B U' (9/31)
OLL: F' D F L F' L' D' L F (9/40)
PLL: U B' U' F U B U' F' U B U' F U B' U' F' (16/56)

56 Moves
D' F' U' L B R L' F' L F R' U R U' B L U B' U' B' L B L' U' L' U L B' U B U' F' D F L F' D L' D' F U B' U' F U B U' F' U B U' F U B' U' F'

This is only my 3rd time doing FMC. I spend too much time writing down the solution than actually looking for it.


----------



## AnsonL (Aug 29, 2011)

*2x2:* 2.19, 2.12, 1.69, (3.59), (1.47)= *2.00*
*3x3:* (11.36),9.28,10.85,(8.68),9.02＝*9.7*
*3x3 OH:* 14.22,15.42,(16.30),(12.70),15.75＝*15.13*
*4x4:* (51.26), 43.10, 45.68, (35.84), 41.97=*43.58*
*5x5* (1:43.55), (1:24.26), 1:26.70, 1:25.90, 1:27.30= *1:26.63*
*Pyraminx:* 8.73,7.82,(12.84),(7.23),8.50＝*8.35*
*Square -1:* 25.50,35.17,(37.74),(21.94),25.74＝*28.80*
Megaminx: 1:42.36,(1:47.24),(1:32.66),1:34.84,1:42.51=1:39.90
*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 9.04+= *9.04*
*2-3-4 relay = 58.13*
*2-3-4-5 relay = 2:22.70*
*match the scramble:* (1:26.36), 1:07.72, 1:15.95, 1:18.13, (58.80)= *1:13.93*


----------



## BC1997 (Aug 29, 2011)

2x2: 6.54, 5.48, (9.11+), 7.18, (4.10)= 6.40

3x3: 16.90, 17.42, (21.54) (this could have been a 17/18 but sadly I messed up the OLL and the PLL), (13.56) (non-lucky), 20.26= 18.19 (could have been about 17 this one)

Square-1: 34.76, (45.15) this should have been sub-38, 38.93, 32.67, (32.48) = 35.39

Pyraminx:

3x3OH:

3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF (the last one was supposed to be a safety solve but I forgot to execute a move which led to me screwing up)


----------



## xEdox (Aug 29, 2011)

*2x2*: 3.27, 3.37, 1.96, (3.80), (1.88) = *2.87* #awesome scrambles!
*3x3*: 17.58, 19.76, 21.68, 24.62, 19.28 = *20.24*
*4x4*: 1:31.49, (DNF(1:20.55)), 1:42.04, (1:30.80), 1:45.16 = *1:39.57*
*3x3 OH*: 50.55, (44.96), 47.06, (DNF(53.64)), 58.97 = *52.19*
*2-3-4 relay*: *2:02.18* #so close to sub 2 >.<


----------



## SimonWestlund (Aug 29, 2011)

2x2: 2.45, 3.26, 1.72, 2.09, 1.86 = 2.13
3x3: 8.41, 11.04, 10.77, 10.39, 9.33 = 10.16
4x4: 45.95, 47.32, 47.58, 45.42, 39.84 = 46.23
5x5: 1:25.12, 1:30.03, 1:29.23, 1:28.08, 1:29.22 = 1:28.84
6x6: 2:44.66, 2:55.47, 2:55.57, 2:53.52, 2:50.94 = 2:53.31
7x7: 4:53.97, 4:56.19, 4:27.41, 4:50.26, 4:29.91 = 4:44.71
2x2 BLD: 9.06, 28.26, 5.84 = 5.84
3x3 BLD: 1:09.56, 1:07.63, 1:13.13 = 1:07.63
4x4 BLD: 7:08.92, 
5x5 BLD:
Multi BLD:
3x3 OH: 19.39, 25.45, 19.72, 15.17, 19.31 = 19.47
3x3 WF:
2-4 relay: 1:05.35
2-5 relay: 2:40.93
Clock:
Megaminx: 48.88, 50.16, 44.40, 47.83, 52.38 = 48.96
Pyraminx: 4.74, 5.61, 5.26, 5.09, 9.91 = 5.32
Square-1: 19.54, 14.19, 21.48, 15.33, 16.89 = 17.25


----------



## cubernya (Aug 29, 2011)

3x3 BLD: DNF DNF DNS = DNF
Multi BLD: DNF - 0/2 (28:18.85[22:07])
Magic: 0.87, 0.91, (DNF), 0.90, (0.82) = 0.89


----------



## Kian (Aug 29, 2011)

3x3x3- 15.31, 14.97, (15.66), (13.03), 14.13 = 14.80
2x2x2- (4.75), 6.31, 5.40, (6.46), 5.22 = 5.64
Pyraminx- (7.46), 8.08, (13.13), 8.38, 12.34 = 9.60
3x3x3 OH- 22.77, 22.77, (21.52), (32.08), 23.84 = 23.13
5x5x5- 1:58.58, (2:06.55), 1:58.66, 2:05.97, (1:56.38) = 2:01.07


----------



## Sir E Brum (Aug 30, 2011)

*2x2*
5.35, (8.97), 6.32, 6.89, (2.52) = *6.18*
*3x3*
24.20, (26.75), 19.84, 25.59, (17.55) = *23.21*
*4x4*
(3:58.09), 2:41.06, 2:46.03, 2:41.15, (2:34.12) = *2:42.75*
*3x3 OH*
52.74, (1:01.78), (43.06), 52.55, 48.59 = *51.29*


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 30, 2011)

Not that it concerns me, but why isn't there a MO3 for 6, 7 and feet?


----------



## janelle (Aug 30, 2011)

*2x2x2*
5.60, 5.66, (5.50), (8.25), 7.06
Average of 5: *6.11*

*3x3x3*
(14.96), (17.53), 15.58, 16.75, 16.42
Average of 5: *16.25*

*3x3x3 OH*
32.41, 30.25, (28.53), 32.13, (33.98)
Average of 5: *31.60*


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 30, 2011)

2x2: 5.83, (6.53), 3.25, 3.90, (3.16) = 4.33
3x3: (12.51), 11.34, (10.84), 12.48, 11.41 = 11.74
4x4: (51.59), 49.50, 41.67, (41.16), 48.32 = 46.50
5x5: 1:39.78, 1:35.17, (1:40.38), (1:23.10), 1:37.08 = 1:37.34
2BF: 2:07.74, DNF, 26.17 = 26.17
3BF: 4:37.27, 5:26.38. 4:24.98 = 4:24.98
MBF: 1/2 4:32.39
OH: (26.78), 18.73, (16.14), 20.99, 20.00 = 19.91
WF: 4:29.36, 3:23.49, 2:34.70, (2:33.10), (5:55.57) = 3:29.18
FMC: 38 moves


Spoiler



scramble: D' U B' F2 L F' U2 F2 D L R' B2 D2 U' F' U R U2
double x-cross = z2 F' B L F U' F' L U2 L' F R F' D' 
F2L = F R' F' R U' R' U' R
OLL = y' F R U R' U' F' 
PLL = y2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' 
full solution = z2 F' B L F U' F' L U2 L' F R F' D' F R' F' R U' R' U' R y' F R U R' U' F' y2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (38 moves)


234: 1:00.91
2345: 3:08.55
magic: 3.98, (1.64), 3.35, (4.27), 4.10 = 3.81
mmagic: 4.94, (5.88), 5.12, (3.64), 3.67 = 4.58
clock: 12.00, (14.40), 10.89, (10.54), 14.01 = 12.30
mega: (2:20.52), 2:23.63, 2:25.72, 2:27.09, (2:28.42) = 2:25.48
pyra: 7.42, 7.78, (10.49), (6.02), 6.81 = 7.34
sq1: 1:18.41, (1:23.71), 1:22.36, 58.32, (46.72) = 1:13.03


----------



## vdpflayer (Aug 30, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.74, 7.42, 5.24, 7.25, 2.53 ==> *5.74*
*3x3:* 16.12, 14.95, 16.52, 22.06, 16.04 ==> *16.23* :fp
*4x4:* 1:26.38, 1:27.30, 1:32.30, 1:19.20, 1:24.94 ==> *1:26.21*
*2-3-4 Relay:* 2:05.60
*3x3 OH:* 37.56, 39.66, 29.30, 30.74, 40.52 ==> *35.99* (PB) :tu
*Pyraminx:* 9.08, 10.97, 10.17, 8.26, 14.39 ==> *10.07*


----------



## nathanajah (Aug 30, 2011)

Square-1: 14.80, 11.65, 16.54, 9.98, 14.82 = 13.76
Clock : 5.69, 8.18, 6.68, 7.58, 6.49 = 6.92


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Aug 30, 2011)

*2x2:* 3.45 ; 7.68 ; 2.70 ; 4.85 ; 1.84 = *3.66* Method: CLL
*3x3:*: 14.41 ; 15.57 ; 15.01 ; 11.94 ; 13.58 = *14.33* Method: Fridrich
*4x4:* 1:23.18 ; 1:09.19 ; 1:17.43 ; 1:31.68 ; 1:21.93 = *1:20.84* Method: 6222 Reduction on E+Fridrich
*5x5:* 2:25.98 ; 2:40.80 ; 3:16.18 ; 2:40.79 ; 3:09.34 = *2:50.31* Method: Freeslice on E+Fridrich
*2BLD:* 1:45.45 ; DNF ; 23.62+ = *23.62+* Method: Memorized regular solve
*3BLD:* (3:16.30)DNF ; 4:00.32 ; DNF = *4:00.32* Method: BH/Old Pochmann
*OH:* 25.36 ; 24.15 ; 27.26 ; 27.71 ; 24.01 = *25.59* Method: Regular Fridrich
*2x2-4x4:* *2:03.38*
*2x2-5x5:* *4:23.76*
*Magic:* 2.87 ; 4.42 ; 2.89 ; 2.57 ; 3.88 = *3.21*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 30, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Not that it concerns me, but why isn't there a MO3 for 6, 7 and feet?


 
Arnaud set it up this way years ago. And I like it, because when you're at home, you don't have to worry about holding up the competition for other people because someone is taking too long to solve (which is why these are MO3 in competition). And I like doing 5 solves.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 30, 2011)

Just like my very long BLD solves. There's no way I can do it in a competition (it takes too long) and there's nothing stopping me from doing it at my house, I have as much time as I want


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 30, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Just like my very long BLD solves. There's no way I can do it in a competition (it takes too long) and there's nothing stopping me from doing it at my house, I have as much time as I want


 
Right. I remember my first megaminx solve was done for the weekly competition, and I hadn't looked up a method - I figured it out as I went. As I recall, my first solve took several days. (I had trouble with the last layer.) I tried to do the same with square-1, but I think that one took me a few weeks, so I didn't make it.


----------



## tacgnol (Aug 30, 2011)

Clock: (18.10), 18.12, 18.26, 19.22, (DNF ) = *18.53*

'Meh' times but great consistancy. I had a dreaded 'pin not all the way down' on the last solve.

Edit: Just saw the last solve was a DNF. YAY.


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 30, 2011)

3x3 OH: 17.00, 13.47, 14.25, 16.06, 14.11 = 14.81


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 31, 2011)

*2x2* 8.63, 2.73, 2.27, 4.20, 1.90 = *3.07* (pffft)
*3x3 * 15.96, 14.50, 13.07, 15.11, 15.67 = *15.09*
*4x4 * 1:15.68, 1:11.17, 1:04.42, 1:10.08, DNF(41.13) = *1:12.31 *
*5x5* 2:07.09, 2:14.82, 2:17.94, 2:40.68, 2:49.63 = *2:24.48*
*6x6* 4:41.11, 4:55.64, 4:32.27, 5:17.28, 4:52.64 = *4:49.80*
*3x3 OH* 34.38, 36.53, 38.29, 45.19, 36.65 = *37.16
**Pyraminx* 10.18, 10.40, 19.93, 9.56, 8.23 = *10.05*
*Square-1* 30.10, 45.43, 31.14, 36.39, 41.37 = *36.30*
*2-3-4* *1:29.15*
*2-3-4-5* *4:00.03*
*2x2 BLD* DNF(1:06.27), DNF(48.02), 15.05+ = *15.05 *(lololololol)
*3x3 BLD* DNF DNF DNF =* DNF*
*4x4 BLD*
*Multi BLD*
*Megaminx* 2:49.08, 2:36.40, 2:59.32, 2:34.22, 2:23.48 = *2:39.90*
*FMC*
*Magic* 1.96, 1.33, 1.38, 1.31, 3.61 = *1.56*
*Master Magic* 3.83, 3.66, 3.94, 3.34, 7.08 = *3.81*


----------



## Jakube (Aug 31, 2011)

*2x2x2:* (6.64), (4.32), 5.55, 6.43, 5.06 = *5.68*
_Wow, sub 6._
*3x3x3:* 17.29, (16.06), 16.55, 17.81, (20.17) = *17.22*
_Good one._
*4x4x4:* 1:17.96, (1:01.15), 1:08.98, (DNF(1:05.11)), 1:08.49 = *1:11.81*
_Didn´t saw the Parity, so I did G-Perm and DNF´d instead of PLL Parity and A-Perm. _
*5x5x5:* 2:13.98+, (2:22.74), 2:17.79, 2:08.51, (2:05.72) = *2:13.43*
*6x6x6:* (4:08.88), 4:23.37, 4:41.79, (4:49.02), 4:31.59 = *4:32.25*
_Extrem fast 1st solve, without OLL Parity it would have been my second sub 4. _
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* DNF(50.08), 36.79, 42.61 = *36.79*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF(1:21.04), DNF(1:42.15), 1:32.57 = *1:32.57*
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* 7:02.99[3:19], 6:42.20[3:21], DNF(7:54.68)[4:27] = *6:42.20*
_PB after PB, last one is off by 2 centers. Here is the video._
*5x5x5 Blindfolded:* DNF(17:26.69)[7:45], DNF(17:34.52)[7:59], DNF(17:11.78)[7:05] = *DNF*
_1st: off by 4 x and 2 +centers, 5 wings and 3 midges; 2nd: Coulnd´t remember wings, so I looked and and solved it with looking. 3rd: off by 8 centers and 3 wings._
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 14/15 in 52:29.09(32:58)*
_Damn it! A pop on the 12 cube during the last Y-Perm, pi put the edge back (but wrong) and left it (off by 3 moves). Memo was all correct._
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 30.94, 32.39, 35.20, (52.99), (30.41) = *32.84*
_Very, very good._
*3x3x3 Fewest moves: 41 HTM*


Spoiler



Solution: B L B L' B' L' D L2 B'L' B' L B L' D2 B2 D B' L B2 L' D' B D B L' B' L2 B' L' D' B2 R D2 R' F2 U' F U' L2 B

Scramble: D' U B' F2 L F' U2 F2 D L R' B2 D2 U' F' U R U2
Swich to invert scramble: U2 R' U' F U D2 B2 R L' D' F2 U2 F L' F2 B U' D
2x2x2: B' L2 U F' U F2 (6/6)
2x2x3: R D2 R' B2 D (5/11)
F2L-1: L B L2 B L (5/16)
F2L + OLL skip: B' D' B' D L B2 L' B D' B2 *D* (11/27)
PLL: *D* L B' L' B L B L2 D' L B L B' L' (15-1/41)
_I used the invert of the T-Perm so that there is a cancelation._


----------



## nekosensei (Aug 31, 2011)

*2x2x2 : *26.62, 14.94, 14.75, 12.16, 16.54 = 15.41
*3x3x3 : *20.92, 21.11, 23.19, 21.22, 17.66 = 21.08
*4x4x4 : *2:21.01, 2:31.79, 2:13.06, 2:28.87, 2:32.55 = 2:27.22
*2x2x2 : *DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
*3x3x3OH : *1:00.01, 1:52.09, 57.73, 53.76, 1:40.99 = 1:12.91
*Match the scramble : *2:16.48, 1:53.83, 1:51.73, 2:39.54, 1:46.64 = 2:00.08
*2,3,4-relay : *2:35.99
*Pyraminx : *40.55, 30.62, 33.44, 30.38, 27.23 = 31.48


----------



## okayama (Aug 31, 2011)

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 2:36.95, DNS, DNS = 2:36.95

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [13:18.16], DNSy, DNSy = DNF
1st: Off by edge 3-cycle and edge 2-swap. memo 7:28.37

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 5/6 (41:17.39) http://twitpic.com/6eyqfn
3rd: Off by 3 corners (target miss). Quite fast memo for me: 28:24.06.

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 28 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: D' U B' F2 L F' U2 F2 D L R' B2 D2 U' F' U R U2
Solution: F2 L F D' B R2 F D L D2 L2 D' L' D F L2 F B2 D' F D B2 D' F' D R' D2 U'

Pre-scramble: F L2 F R' D2 U'

1st square: F2 L
2nd square: F D'
2x2x3 block: B R2 F
All but 3 corners: D L D2 L2 D' L' D
Correction: F L2 F * R' D2 U'

Insert at *: B2 D' F D B2 D' F' D

No time left to search a good insertion.
Taking back from the end, and I chose the first place such that 8-move insertion was possible.
Maybe there should be a better insertion...


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 31, 2011)

*2x2: *3.59, 3.59, 3.05, 3.53, 2.52 = *3.39*
*3x3: *15.05, 15.50, 14.90, 14.18, 14.09 = *14.71*
*3x3 OH: *28.36, 28.96, 20.31, 26.72, 29.68 = *28.01*
*3x3 BLD: *DNF(4:15.79), 3:02.24, DNF(3:02.30) = *3:02.24*
*4x4:*1:21.03, 55.93, 1:10.53, 1:03.61, 1:09.77 = *1:07.97*
*5x5: *2:05.13, 2:18.11, 2:31.08, 2:27.06, 2:11.44 = *2:18.87*
*6x6: *4:04.69, 4:25.61, 4:03.74, 4:19.31, 3:54.02 = *4:09.25*
*7x7: *7:00.15, 7:29.58, 7:21.38, 6:40.88, 6:49.50 = *7:03.68*
*Magic: *1.47, 1.71, 1.90, 3.36, 1.69 = *1.77*
*Master Magic: *5.34, 5.08, 5.03, 6.34, 6.84 = *5.59*
*Pyraminx: *4.96, 4.08, 5.56, 6.40, 3.83 = *4.87*
*Clock: *DNF, DNF, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
*Square-1: *45.33, 27.93, DNF(46.27), 18.97, 27.31 = *33.52*
*Megaminx: *3:02.06, 2:19.88, 2:44.00, 2:29.66, 2:19.65 = *2:31.18*


I'm pretty sure 7x7 is PB. And... My clock broke.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 31, 2011)

3x3-19.38
17.93, 20.08, 20.14, (21.67), (15.35)

2x2-3.83
3.05, (2.26), (5.24), 3.92, 4.53
very good for me, and 2nd solve was an LL skip, i was surprised so i just kinda stared at it, coulda been sub 2 but its all good.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 1, 2011)

3x3: 9.57, 9.29, (10.74), (8.86), 9.12 = 9.33
OH: 20.76, (17.05), 19.65, (24.67), 19.18 = 19.86
4x4: (33.38), 45.63, (54.35), 43.14, 44.19 = 44.32


----------



## chicken9290 (Sep 1, 2011)

i saved the times on a document and i cant find them but here are the averages. ill keep looking for the times

2x2: 2.97 
3x3: 11.26
3x3 OH: 24.36


----------



## jrb (Sep 1, 2011)

Pyraminx: (8.66), (DNF), 11.38, 9.25, 13.29=11.31

3x3: (21.69), 25.20, 24.08, (DNF), 29.61=26.30

2x2: 7.07, (6.23), (8.15), 7.90, 7.83=7.83


----------



## Daryl (Sep 2, 2011)

*3x3* : 17.47, (21.14), (14.81), 18.73, 17.01 = *17.74*
*4x4* : 1:06.86, (1:21.60),1:21.33, 1:10.66, (DNF) = *1:17.86*
*5x5* : 2:36.81, 2:31.24, 2:38.41, (2:40.09), (2:26.91) = *2:35.49
6x6* : 5:11.47, 5:16.28, (4:54.53), (5:30.50), 4:57.46 = *5:08.40
7x7* : 9:57.05, (DNF), (8:23.86), 9:35.93, 9:45.13 = *9:46.04
3x3 BLD* : DNF, DNF, DNF
*3x3x3 OH* : 57.29, 47.03, (DNF), 49.82, (46.32) = *51.38
square-1* : 21.24, (15.13), (21.79), 16.03, 16.78 = *18.02
pyraminx* : (5.22), 5.36, (9.56), 5.77, 6.72 = *5.95
megaminx* : 1:51.44, (1:44.24), 1:48.04, 1:55.73, (1:59.00) = *1:51.74*


----------



## JasonK (Sep 2, 2011)

*2x2:* (4.43), 6.14, 5.05, (6.27), 4.89 = *5.36*
*3x3:* (14.61), 17.57, 17.01, 17.76, (17.93) = *17.45*
*4x4:* (1:24.89), 1:52.42, 1:25.72, (1:56.35), 1:44.85 = *1:41.00*
*3x3 BLD:* DNF(3:45.31), 2:44.39, DNF(3:34.65) = *2:44.39*
*3x3 OH:* 33.36, 36.67, (48.20), 37.62, (27.98) = *35.88*
*Pyra:* (4.38), 5.32, (6.34), 4.84, 6.33 = *5.50*
*Square-1:* 41.54, 37.16, (50.62), (28.85), 40.99 = *39.90*


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 2, 2011)

2x2x2: 5.88 - (5.94) - 4.12 - (5.12) - 5.94 = 5.75 (lol consistent!)
3x3x3: (15.98) - (19.70) - 18.22 - 16.90 - 16.31 = 17.14
4x4x4: 1:29.48 - 1:24.85 - (1:13.82) - 1:23.52 - (1:31.60) = 1:25.95
5x5x5: 1:53.48 - (1:43.49) - 1:50.94 - 1:50.07 - (1:53.68) = 1:51.50
6x6x6: 3:59.25 - (3:53.92) - 4:00.92 - (4:01.19) - 3:54.08 = 3:58.08
7x7x7: 7:02.19 - (6:46.46) - 6:57.95 - 6:53.65 - (7:16.70) = 6:57.93
2BLD: 56.72 - 59.31 - 1:02.56 = 56.72
3BLD: 3:39.64 - DNF - DNF = 3:39.64
MultiBLD: 1/2 10:30 (gave up on second cube, just did the first. couldnt get memo to stick)
3x3x3OH: 37.04 - (34.98) - (41.58) - 40.82 - 35.12 = 37.66 (this is really good for me)
3x3x3MTS: 1:35.15 - (1:25.80) - 1:47.42 - (1:50.24) - 1:36.00 = 1:39.52
2x2x2-3x3x3-4x4x4: 1:58.82
2x2x2-3x3x3-4x4x4-5x5x5: 3:57.41
Megaminx: 1:47.38 - 1:46.03 - (1:41.00) - 1:51.63 - (1:53.31) = 1:48.53
Pyraminx: 12.55 - (10.46) - 12.46 - (12.77) - 12.14 = 12.38
Skewb: 8.14 - 7.91 - (7.24) - (9.51) - 8.42 = 8.16
Magic: 1.97 - (1.99) - (1.66) - 1.78 - 1.71 = 1.82
Master Magic: 4.67 - (4.75) - 4.28 - (4.24) - 4.66 = 4.54
Square-1: (51.26) - (1:04.62) - 51.34 - 59.79 - 56.63 = 55.92
FMC: 34 HTM


Spoiler



B L R D' R' F' U' F L' F' L2(11/11)
B' L'(2/13)
x2 y' U2 R' U R U R U R2 U R' U R U' R2(14/27)
U2 R U R' U R U2 (7/34)


----------



## APdRF (Sep 2, 2011)

*2x2:* 3.77 4.80 3.18 (6.31) (2.49)= 3.92 (Awesome scrambles)
*3x3:* 18.12 17.70 12.74 (19.29) (12.44)= 16.19 (SH*T!!)
*4x4:* 1:18.77 (1:09.37) (1:24.19) 1:19.29 1:19.06= 1:19.04 (  )
*5x5:* 2:22.47 2:22.53 2:21.24 (2:09.73) (2:45.50)= 2:22.08 (Baaaad)
*3x3 OH:* 34.08 30.70 (26.08) 29.92 (38.57)= 31.57 (Fuc**** F perm  )
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:49.76 (No comments  )
*PyraMinx:* 6.30 7.25 (7.59) (5.25) 6.27= 6.61

This was a horrible weekly competition for me, I only did it decent at 2x2...


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 2, 2011)

*4x4x4BLD:* 5:09.81 6:27.65 6:24.78
*5x5x5BLD:* 13:30.66 15:24.59 12:15.59

Done BLD

*5x5x5:* 16:15.69 (12:29.75) 15:32.00 15:11.22 (DNS) = 15:39.64

I was going for accuracy this week. I'm also trying to go for a 5x5x5 BLD average of 12 between this week and next week.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 2, 2011)

*2x2x2: *8.68 7.94 (5.84) (11.36) 7.53 = *8.05*
*3x3x3: *19.50 18.50 32.55 (DNF) (18.11) = *23.52*
*4x4x4: *1:20.47 (1:12.77) (1:26.81) 1:26.11 1:15.59 = *1:20.72*
*5x5x5: *2:14.03 2:02.47 (1:57.56) (2:15.31) 2:14.06 = *2:10.19*
*6x6x6: *3:50.08 (4:36.93) 3:50.08 (3:44.47) 4:12.03 = *3:57.40*
*7x7x7: *(7:08.21) (5:50.61) 5:59.03 6:06.26 6:25.13 = *6:10.14*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *DNF (56.40) DNF = *56.40*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *DNF (5:26.33) DNF = *5:26.33*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *39.22 32.71 (31.78) 39.28 (40.36) = *37.07*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *56.50 1:02.84 (44.31) 53.03 (1:10.58) = *57.46* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:59.61 = *1:59.61*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *3:40.25 = *3:40.25*
*Magic: *1.61 1.52 1.58 (1.47) (6.52) = *1.57*
*Master Magic: *3.97 (5.80) (3.96) 4.00 5.30 = *4.42*
*Clock: *16.36 19.53 (22.81) 16.34 (15.72) = *17.41*
*MegaMinx: *2:40.90 (2:34.80) 2:42.18 (3:41.97) 2:49.05 = *2:44.04*
*Pyraminx: *(9.41) 9.66 (15.34) 14.11 14.72 = *12.83*
*Square-1: *(43.71) (1:01.80) 52.31 47.80 48.94 = *49.68*

The 44.31 Match The Scramble had a "PLL" skip. although I don't really use PLL, but both edges and corners were permuted anyway so I only had to do orientation of edges and corners.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 2, 2011)

Highlight of my week this week: successful solves on all puzzles BLD except 7x7x7! Also new PB on megaminx BLD.

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 8.94, 5.66, 7.24, 6.30, 7.94 = *7.16*
*3x3x3:* 24.67, 21.63, 25.53, 26.70, 19.94 = *23.94*
*4x4x4:* 1:22.28 [P], 1:34.04, 1:16.78 [O], 1:30.38 [P], 1:20.19 [P] = *1:24.28*
*5x5x5:* 2:40.98, 2:07.99, 2:47.50, 2:47.13, 2:24.87 = *2:37.66*
*6x6x6:* 5:23.18, 4:42.61 [OP], 5:09.50 [O], 4:28.18 [O], 4:45.05 [OP] = *4:52.39*
*7x7x7:* 7:18.27, 7:13.00, 7:11.15, 7:24.05, 7:24.52 = *7:18.44*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 24.68, 29.35, 33.21 = *24.68*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:45.64, 1:45.82, DNF [2:13.96] = *1:45.64*
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF [6:35.09, 3:39, 3W], 7:08.97 [3:59], 6:23.00 [3:19] = *6:23.00*
Comment: First one was off by 3 wings because I executed BU backwards. Third one was nice!
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [17:25.10, 9:56, 2E], DNF [14:51.07, 8:20, 2E], 13:06.19 [6:29] = *13:06.19*
Comment: First and second solves were both off by just 2 central edges flipped. On the first one, I memorized them correctly, but forgot to place my feet to indicate I had them, so I forgot to do them. On the second one, I just didn’t see it – there were 3 central edges flipped in place, and I only saw two of them.
*6x6x6 BLD:* *32:46.23* [20:20]
Comment: Wow – that makes 4 successes in a row! My average 3/5 for my last 5 6x6x6 BLD solves is 32:06.59 (DNF, 31:46.97, 31:46.57, 26:11.14, 32:46.23) – very consistent. It’s nice to have an average! 
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [42:02.60, 23:04, 2oX 3iX 2O]
Comment: Off by 2 outer X centers, 3 inner X centers, and 2 obliques.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *8/15 = 1 point, 60:00.00* [40:55]
Comment: Time expired while I still had 3 cubes to go. I unfortunately had a long memory recall pause on one, and I can’t afford any memory recall pauses when I try 15 cubes. I continued until I was done, and got 10/15 in 64:47.14. Cubes 1, 2, and 3 were done after time expired, and cube 1 was off by 3 edges. Cube 4 had 2 edges flipped, cube 6 had 4 edges wrong, cube 10 had 2 edges flipped, and cube 11 had 2 corners twisted. Despite the terrible score, really not a bad attempt – I’m pretty happy with it, since it was a good attempt at the very limit of what I can do.
*3x3x3 OH:* 53.90, 38.75, 48.09, 45.15, 39.50 = *44.25*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:31.69, 1:35.30, 1:44.11, 1:46.71, 1:42.59 = *1:40.67*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:26.99, 1:28.36, 1:13.59, 1:48.16, 1:05.42 = *1:22.98*
Comment: The fifth solve was great – the entire LL was just a U perm!
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *39 moves*


Spoiler



D B L’ D’ B’ D’ B D L D’ L’ D L R2 B L2 B’ R B L2 B’ D’ R’ B R B’ D R D’ L’ B2 L D2 L2 R2 F2 B U D2

inverse scramble:
2x2x2: D2 U’ B’ F2 R2
2x2x3: L2 D2 L’ B2 L
switch to regular scramble:
2x cross: DB
third pair: L’ D’ B’ D’ B D L
fourth pair: D’ L’ D L
pseudo OLL: R’ . D’ R’ B R B’ D R D’
insert at .: R’ B L2 B’ R B L2 B’
R’ R’ become R2 before insertion.


*2-4 relay:* *2:00.52* [P]
*2-5 relay:* *4:39.11* [P]
*Magic:* 12.02, 9.81, 10.28, 12.44, 9.59 = *10.70*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course. I really need to find time to practice sometime.
*Master Magic:* 4.34, 4.55, 3.47, 3.36, 3.18 = *3.72*
*Clock:* 2:45.77 [0:26], 15.83, 17.13, 16.03, 20.16 = *17.77*
*MegaMinx:* 26:47.43 [13:50], 2:57.63, 3:08.91, 3:20.34, 2:41.05 = *3:08.96*
Comment: New PB on megaminx BLD! I’m finally getting close to Ryosuke Mondo’s time.
*Pyraminx:* 1:11.97, 11.78, 14.47, 11.44, 13.34 = *13.20*
*Square-1:* 5:32.41 [2:50, case AH], 20.69, 1:36.96 [P], 27.08, 24.15 = *49.40*
Comment: This was one case where I was really hurt by my insistence on doing one solve BLD. I messed up getting to square on the third one, and that one disastrous result completely ruined my 3 very sub-30 solves.
*Skewb:* 3:14.71 [1:56], 18.80, 19.84, 15.31, 16.80 = *18.48*


----------



## Carrot (Sep 2, 2011)

*Pyraminx:* (2.79), 3.07, (3.37), 3.24, 2.88 => *3.06*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 2, 2011)

*2x2BLD:* 42.22 [ 18], 48.99 [ 25], DNF [28.62, 12] = *42.22* Bad
*3x3BLD:* DNF [2:23.52, 52], 1:56.94 [ 42], 2:07.76 [ 49] = *1:56.94* Rather bad
*4x4BLD:* DNF [6:32.14, 3:32], 7:36.24 [ 4:08], 8:25.27 [ 4:48] = *7:36.24* Rather bad
*5x5BLD:* DNF [15:20.09, 9:12], 16:42.56 [ 9:53], 17:31.44 [ 10:10] = *16:42.56* OK
*6x6BLD:* DNF [45:32, 26:58] = *DNF* 
Wow, hadn't done this for almost a month and it felt *sooo* unfamiliar. I almost didn't know how
to memo and solving was hard too. Real bad DNF. I must take up bigbld again after SO.
*Multi:* *7/9 = 5* in 49:16 [34:50] Bad, two cubes were a mess.

Done bld
*3x3:* 2:00.64 [ 37], 1:34.46 [ 30], 2:06.81 [ 1:08], 2:05.63 [ 1:03], 1:45.95 [ 48] 
*4x4:* 8:49.51 [ 5:19], DNF [8:10, 4:45], DNF [8:45.35, 4:12], DNF [7:58.50, 4:48], DNF [6:55.45, 4:17] = *8:49.51*
*5x5:* DNF [12:32.15, 6:55], DNF [15:45.11, 9:02], DNF [17:03.16, 8:40] = *DNF*
not much to write home about 

@Chris, very good accuracy (and speed fot that matter)! (why cannot I...)
@Mike, nice Megaminx solve! Some time in the future you must teach me do it.
Have you written something about a method? Or is it just "plain" Minx commutators?
(fyi I don't know how to solve it sighted )


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 2, 2011)

Mike, awesome job on the Megaminx BLD! Also congrats for getting a solve on all puzzles (save 7x7, but fast time though!)

Mats, you were pretty accurate this week yourself sir  I also haven't done 6x6 BLD in a while, and I know what you mean about how strange it feels when you pick it back up after a break. Good luck on your next 6x6BLD solve!


----------



## jorgeskm (Sep 2, 2011)

2x2: 3.28, 6.16, 3.46, 4.85, 2.14 = 3.86
3x3: 12.84, 12.96, 22.98(POP), 15.37, 11.77 = 13.72
4x4: 57.34, 59.64, 1:01.20, 1:03.99, 59.87 = 1:00.24
5x5:2:08.26, 2:04.56, 2:10.92, 2:13.26, 1:55.63 = 2:07.91
3x3 OH: 32.92, 30.65, 30.14, 27.34, 32.40 = 31.07
3x3 BLD:
pyraminx:8.62, 7.74, 9.50, 8.38, 9.06 = 8.69
megaminx: 2:29.42, 2:13.60, 2:22.64, 2:15.28, 2:23.53 = 2:20.48
2x2+3x3+4x4: 1:29.25
2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5: 3:31.83


----------



## guusrs (Sep 2, 2011)

FMC: 25



Spoiler



scramble: D' U B' F2 L F' U2 F2 D L R' B2 D2 U' F' U R U2
solve: B D L F L2 F' L B2 D' R D' R' D2 B2 D R D' R' F' U' R2 U' R2 L2 B (25)

NINSS- solve:
pair on normal scramble: B

on inverse scramble with pre-move [B']: 
2x2x3: B' L2 R2 U R2 U F R D R' D2 (11+1)

On normal scramble with pre-moves [D2 R D' R' F' U' R2 U' R2 L2 B]
F2L: B D L F L2 F' L D' (8+11)
LL: D B2 D' R D' R' D2 B2 D' (15 + 11)
pre-move correction: D2 R D' R' F' U' R2 U' R2 L2 B (25)


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 3, 2011)

*2x2:* 6.91+, 5.84, (5.40), 6.49, (8.36) = *6.41*
*3x3:* 13.88, (13.34), 13.71, 15.35, (15.91+) = *14.32*
*4x4:* (1:12.21), 1:05.10, 1:04.66, (51.73), 1:03.96 = *1:04.57*
*5x5:* (2:08.96), (2:42.45), 2:35.42, 2:33.96, 2:27.12 = *2:32.17*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:17.29*
_Comment: Good, no parity on 4x4._
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *3:36.70*
_Comment: Good, no parity on 4x4._
*3x3 OH:* (21.36), 29.49, 23.32, (DNF), 35.67= *29.49*
*Pyraminx:* (13.13), 10.66, 11.69, (8.56), 10.51 = *10.95*
*Clock:* 15.54, 14.06, (15.98), 14.56, (13.42) = *14.72*
*FMC* = *42 HTM*


Spoiler



x' 
Cross + F2L pair: D' U L F' R' B' U2 B y D' L D
Pair: U2 R U' R' U R U R'
Pair: U L' B L B' L' U' L
Pair: y U R' U2 R U' R' U R
OLL: y' Rw' U2 R U R' U Rw = 42 HTM

I can't FMC, I just feel like some points 



*2x2 BLD:* 15.47, 34.79, DNF = *15.47* 
*3x3 BLD:* 54.65, DNF, 53.97 = *53.97*
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 5:11.09 = *5:11.09*
_Comment: I gave up after spending too long orienting on the second._
*5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 9:18.42[5:00] = *9:18.42*
_Comment: To make execution easier to time, I stalled my memo by about 20 seconds._
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 20/25 (58:08.69[34:33]) = *15 points*
_Comment: Detail here._


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 4, 2011)

Preliminary result, congrats to Simon, Zane & Mike

*2x2x2*(29)

 2.00 AnsonL
 2.13 SimonWestlund
 2.87 xEdox
 3.07 AustinReed
 3.39 rickcube
 3.42 Evan Liu
 3.67 Ezy Ryder
 3.83 Edmund
 3.86 jorgeskm
 3.92 APdRF
 4.33 yoinneroid
 4.38 cuber952
 5.36 WTF2L?
 5.64 Kian
 5.65 MaeLSTRoM
 5.68 Jakube
 5.74 vdpflayer
 5.79 Thunderbolt
 6.11 janelle
 6.19 Sir E Brum
 6.40 BC1997
 6.41 Zane_C
 6.70 tozies24
 7.16 Mike Hughey
 7.54 Yttrium
 7.60 jrb
 8.05 AvGalen
 15.41 nekosensei
 DNF chicken9290
*3x3x3 *(33)

 9.33 Yes, We Can!
 9.72 AnsonL
 10.16 SimonWestlund
 11.50 cuber952
 11.74 yoinneroid
 13.07 Evan Liu
 13.72 jorgeskm
 14.31 Zane_C
 14.33 Ezy Ryder
 14.71 rickcube
 14.80 Kian
 15.09 AustinReed
 16.19 APdRF
 16.23 vdpflayer
 16.25 janelle
 17.14 MaeLSTRoM
 17.22 Jakube
 17.45 WTF2L?
 17.74 Daryl
 18.19 BC1997
 18.39 RussianWhiteBoi
 19.12 Keroma12
 19.20 tozies24
 19.38 Edmund
 20.24 xEdox
 21.08 nekosensei
 22.43 Thunderbolt
 23.21 Sir E Brum
 23.52 AvGalen
 23.61 Yttrium
 23.94 Mike Hughey
 26.30 jrb
 1:57.41 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(26)

 43.58 AnsonL
 44.32 Yes, We Can!
 46.23 SimonWestlund
 46.50 yoinneroid
 56.22 Evan Liu
 1:00.24 jorgeskm
 1:04.57 Zane_C
 1:07.97 rickcube
 1:11.81 Jakube
 1:12.31 AustinReed
 1:16.71 Daryl
 1:19.04 APdRF
 1:20.72 AvGalen
 1:20.85 Ezy Ryder
 1:24.28 Mike Hughey
 1:25.95 MaeLSTRoM
 1:26.21 vdpflayer
 1:32.09 RussianWhiteBoi
 1:39.56 xEdox
 1:39.61 Thunderbolt
 1:41.00 WTF2L?
 1:51.28 Yttrium
 1:59.10 tozies24
 2:27.22 nekosensei
 2:42.75 Sir E Brum
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(21)

 1:26.63 AnsonL
 1:28.84 SimonWestlund
 1:37.34 yoinneroid
 1:51.50 MaeLSTRoM
 1:58.10 Evan Liu
 2:01.07 Kian
 2:07.91 jorgeskm
 2:10.19 AvGalen
 2:13.43 Jakube
 2:14.87 Keroma12
 2:18.87 rickcube
 2:22.08 APdRF
 2:24.48 AustinReed
 2:28.58 RussianWhiteBoi
 2:32.17 Zane_C
 2:35.49 Daryl
 2:37.66 Mike Hughey
 2:50.31 Ezy Ryder
 3:54.08 Yttrium
15:39.64 cmhardw
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:53.31 SimonWestlund
 3:57.40 AvGalen
 3:58.08 MaeLSTRoM
 4:09.25 rickcube
 4:32.25 Jakube
 4:49.80 AustinReed
 4:52.39 Mike Hughey
 5:08.40 Daryl
 7:25.32 Yttrium
*7x7x7*(9)

 4:44.71 SimonWestlund
 6:10.14 AvGalen
 6:57.93 MaeLSTRoM
 7:03.68 rickcube
 7:18.44 Mike Hughey
 7:44.84 RussianWhiteBoi
 8:12.80 tozies24
 9:46.04 Daryl
13:47.28 Yttrium
*3x3 one handed*(26)

 14.81 a small kitten
 15.13 AnsonL
 19.47 SimonWestlund
 19.63 cuber952
 19.86 Yes, We Can!
 19.91 yoinneroid
 23.13 Kian
 25.59 Ezy Ryder
 28.01 rickcube
 29.06 Evan Liu
 29.49 Zane_C
 31.06 jorgeskm
 31.57 APdRF
 31.60 janelle
 32.84 Jakube
 35.88 WTF2L?
 35.99 vdpflayer
 37.07 AvGalen
 37.16 AustinReed
 37.66 MaeLSTRoM
 44.25 Mike Hughey
 51.29 Sir E Brum
 51.38 Daryl
 51.73 RussianWhiteBoi
 52.19 xEdox
 1:12.91 nekosensei
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:40.67 Mike Hughey
 3:29.18 yoinneroid
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(14)

 5.84 SimonWestlund
 8.93 Evan Liu
 9.04 AnsonL
 15.05 AustinReed
 15.47 Zane_C
 23.62 Ezy Ryder
 24.68 Mike Hughey
 26.17 yoinneroid
 36.79 Jakube
 42.22 MatsBergsten
 56.40 AvGalen
 56.72 MaeLSTRoM
 1:00.63 Yttrium
 DNF nekosensei
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(20)

 53.97 Zane_C
 1:07.63 SimonWestlund
 1:32.57 Jakube
 1:45.64 Mike Hughey
 1:56.94 MatsBergsten
 2:36.95 okayama
 2:39.59 Keroma12
 2:44.39 WTF2L?
 3:02.24 rickcube
 3:39.64 MaeLSTRoM
 4:00.32 Ezy Ryder
 4:11.09 Yttrium
 4:24.98 yoinneroid
 5:26.33 AvGalen
 DNF Daryl
 DNF AustinReed
 DNF theZcuber
 DNF BC1997
 DNF tozies24
 DNF RussianWhiteBoi
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 5:09.81 cmhardw
 5:11.09 Zane_C
 6:23.00 Mike Hughey
 6:42.20 Jakube
 7:08.92 SimonWestlund
 7:36.24 MatsBergsten
 DNF okayama
 DNF Yttrium
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

 9:18.42 Zane_C
12:15.59 cmhardw
13:06.19 Mike Hughey
16:42.56 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jakube
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

32:46.23 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

20/25 (58:08)  Zane_C
14/15 (52:29)  Jakube
7/9 (49:16)  MatsBergsten
5/6 (41:17)  okayama
8/15 (60:00)  Mike Hughey
1/2 ( 4:32)  yoinneroid
1/2 (10:30)  MaeLSTRoM
0/2 (28:18)  theZcuber
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 57.46 AvGalen
 1:13.22 Evan Liu
 1:13.93 AnsonL
 1:22.98 Mike Hughey
 1:39.52 MaeLSTRoM
 2:00.68 nekosensei
*2-3-4 Relay*(17)

 58.13 AnsonL
 1:00.91 yoinneroid
 1:05.35 SimonWestlund
 1:12.86 Evan Liu
 1:17.29 Zane_C
 1:29.15 AustinReed
 1:29.25 jorgeskm
 1:49.76 APdRF
 1:58.82 MaeLSTRoM
 1:59.61 AvGalen
 2:00.52 Mike Hughey
 2:02.18 xEdox
 2:03.38 Ezy Ryder
 2:05.60 vdpflayer
 2:21.71 tozies24
 2:22.14 Thunderbolt
 2:25.14 RussianWhiteBoi
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 2:22.70 AnsonL
 2:40.93 SimonWestlund
 3:08.55 yoinneroid
 3:19.90 Evan Liu
 3:31.83 jorgeskm
 3:36.70 Zane_C
 3:40.25 AvGalen
 3:57.41 MaeLSTRoM
 4:00.03 AustinReed
 4:17.26 RussianWhiteBoi
 4:23.76 Ezy Ryder
 4:39.11 Mike Hughey
*Magic*(9)

 0.89 theZcuber
 1.20 Evan Liu
 1.56 AustinReed
 1.57 AvGalen
 1.77 rickcube
 1.82 MaeLSTRoM
 3.21 Ezy Ryder
 3.81 yoinneroid
 10.70 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(7)

 2.64 Evan Liu
 3.72 Mike Hughey
 3.81 AustinReed
 4.42 AvGalen
 4.54 MaeLSTRoM
 4.58 yoinneroid
 5.59 rickcube
*Skewb*(2)

 8.16 MaeLSTRoM
 18.48 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(8)

 6.92 nathanajah
 12.30 yoinneroid
 13.18 Evan Liu
 14.72 Zane_C
 17.41 AvGalen
 17.77 Mike Hughey
 18.53 tacgnol
 DNF rickcube
*Pyraminx*(23)

 3.06 Odder
 4.87 rickcube
 5.32 SimonWestlund
 5.50 WTF2L?
 5.95 Daryl
 6.21 cuber952
 6.41 Evan Liu
 6.61 APdRF
 7.34 yoinneroid
 8.35 AnsonL
 8.69 jorgeskm
 9.60 Kian
 10.05 AustinReed
 10.07 vdpflayer
 10.95 Zane_C
 11.31 jrb
 12.38 MaeLSTRoM
 12.83 AvGalen
 13.20 Mike Hughey
 15.06 tozies24
 15.82 RussianWhiteBoi
 15.88 Thunderbolt
 31.48 nekosensei
*Megaminx*(13)

 48.96 SimonWestlund
 1:32.17 cuber952
 1:39.90 AnsonL
 1:48.35 MaeLSTRoM
 1:51.74 Daryl
 1:52.52 Evan Liu
 2:20.48 jorgeskm
 2:25.48 yoinneroid
 2:31.18 rickcube
 2:39.90 AustinReed
 2:44.04 AvGalen
 3:08.96 Mike Hughey
 3:18.97 Thunderbolt
*Square-1*(15)

 13.76 nathanajah
 17.25 SimonWestlund
 18.02 Daryl
 18.85 cuber952
 28.80 AnsonL
 33.52 rickcube
 35.45 BC1997
 36.30 AustinReed
 36.35 Evan Liu
 39.90 WTF2L?
 44.58 Thunderbolt
 49.40 Mike Hughey
 49.68 AvGalen
 55.92 MaeLSTRoM
 1:13.03 yoinneroid
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

25 guusrs
28 okayama
29 irontwig
34 MaeLSTRoM
38 yoinneroid
39 Mike Hughey
41 Jakube
42 Zane_C
56 tozies24

*Contest results*

317 SimonWestlund
277 Zane_C
270 Mike Hughey
260 yoinneroid
254 AnsonL
246 Evan Liu
227 MaeLSTRoM
215 rickcube
210 Jakube
198 AustinReed
180 AvGalen
167 jorgeskm
145 Ezy Ryder
132 cuber952
131 Daryl
128 APdRF
113 WTF2L?
104 MatsBergsten
103 Kian
91 Yes, We Can!
84 vdpflayer
80 RussianWhiteBoi
73 Yttrium
69 tozies24
67 xEdox
59 okayama
57 Thunderbolt
52 janelle
51 Keroma12
47 BC1997
39 nekosensei
37 Edmund
36 Sir E Brum
35 cmhardw
30 a small kitten
29 nathanajah
25 Odder
21 jrb
19 theZcuber
19 guusrs
17 irontwig
4 tacgnol
3 chicken9290


----------

